# [X11] failed to initialize for relative axes

## bazzaar

Mam problem z konfiguracją klawiatury i mysz dla X.

Najpierw może błędy:

```
[    19.455] (EE) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    19.455] (EE) A4TECH USB Device: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    27.928] (EE) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    27.929] (EE) A4TECH USB Device: failed to initialize for relative axes.

```

Klawiatura to jak widać siderwinder x4, a mysz to a4tech x748.

Klawiaturę prubowałem skonfigurować następująco:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

 Identifier      "keyboard-all"

 Driver         "evdev"

 Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

 Option         "XkbModel" "evdev"

# Option         "XkbVariant" "qwerty"

 Option         "LeftAlt" "Meta"

 Option         "RightAll" "ModeShift"

 MatchIsKeyboard   "on"

EndSection
```

Oto mój xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.20  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-05.nvidia.com)  Mon Feb  6 22:13:40 PST 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Disable        "dri"

    Disable        "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XbkRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

I na koniec pełny log:

Xorg.0.log

```
[    16.537] 

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[    16.537] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    16.537] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64 Gentoo

[    16.537] Current Operating System: Linux gtz 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #2 SMP Fri Mar 2 00:20:29 CET 2012 x86_64

[    16.537] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3

[    16.537] Build Date: 02 March 2012  12:43:40AM

[    16.537]  

[    16.537] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[    16.537]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    16.537] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    16.537] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar  2 10:28:26 2012

[    16.551] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    16.551] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    16.551] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    16.702] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    16.702] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    16.702] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    16.702] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    16.702] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    16.702] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    16.702] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    16.702] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    16.744] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    16.744] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

[    16.744] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    16.744] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    16.744] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    16.744] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cfac0

[    16.744] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    16.744]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    16.744]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[    16.744]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[    16.744]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    16.745] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1080:1043:8385 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    16.745] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[    16.745] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[    16.745] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    16.745] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    16.745] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    16.745] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    16.745] (II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[    16.745] (II) "dri2" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[    16.745] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    16.765] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    17.447] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    17.452]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.452]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    17.452] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  295.20  Mon Feb  6 21:28:16 PST 2012

[    17.452] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    17.452] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    17.452] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    17.462] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.462]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    17.462]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    17.462]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    17.462] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    17.462] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    17.462] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    17.463] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.463]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.463]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    17.463]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    17.463] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    17.463] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    17.463] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    17.464] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.464]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.464]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    17.464]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    17.464] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    17.464] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    17.464] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    17.464] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    17.464] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    17.464] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    17.464] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    17.464] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    17.486] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    17.585] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    17.589]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.589]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    17.625] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  295.20  Mon Feb  6 21:09:10 PST 2012

[    17.625] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    17.637] (++) using VT number 7

[    17.642] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    17.642] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    17.642] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.652] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.652]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.652]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.652] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    17.652] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    17.652] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    17.664] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.664]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.664]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.664] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    17.664] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    17.664] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    17.665] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    17.665] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    17.665] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.675] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    17.675] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    17.675] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    17.675] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    17.675] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    18.764] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1)) does not support NVIDIA

[    18.764] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[    18.765] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 580 (GF110) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    18.765] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1572864 kBytes

[    18.765] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.10.17.00.00

[    18.765] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    18.765] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    18.765] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTX 580 at PCI:1:0:0

[    18.765] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1)

[    18.765] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    18.765] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

[    18.774] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    18.774] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    18.774] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid HorizSync range (30.000-83.000 kHz) would

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     HorizSync check for mode "1920x1080".

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "720x576".

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.774] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1280x720".

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid HorizSync range (30.000-83.000 kHz) would

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     HorizSync check for mode "1920x1080".

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "720x576".

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for LG Electronics E2370 (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-61.000 Hz) would

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[    18.776] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1280x720".

[    18.792] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

[    18.792] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    18.792] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    18.792] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    18.792] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    18.792] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    18.792] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[    18.792] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[    18.826] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    18.826] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    18.826] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    18.826] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[    18.826] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    18.829] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    18.832] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    18.883] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    18.944] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    18.945] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    18.945] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    18.945] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    18.949] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    18.949] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    18.949] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    18.949] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    18.965] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

[    18.986] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.986]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    18.986]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    18.986] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    18.986] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    18.986] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    18.986] (==) RandR enabled

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    18.986] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    18.986] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    19.414] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    19.414] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.414] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    19.414] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    19.414] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    19.414] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.422] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    19.422]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.6.0

[    19.422]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    19.422]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[    19.422] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    19.422] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.423] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    19.423] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    19.423] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    19.423] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.423] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    19.423] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    19.423] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.423] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.423] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    19.454] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    19.454] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.454] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    19.454] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    19.454] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    19.454] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.454] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    19.454] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    19.454] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    19.454] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.454] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    19.454] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    19.454] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    19.454] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard'

[    19.454] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: always reports core events

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    19.454] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found keys

[    19.454] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.454] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[    19.454] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    19.454] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    19.454] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard'

[    19.454] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: always reports core events

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    19.454] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    19.454] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    19.454] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found relative axes

[    19.454] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found absolute axes

[    19.454] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found keys

[    19.454] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

[    19.454] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.454] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Adding scrollwheel support

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    19.454] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    19.454] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.1/input/input3/event3"

[    19.454] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.454] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    19.455] (EE) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    19.455] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: initialized for absolute axes.

[    19.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    19.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    19.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    19.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    19.455] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/input/event4)

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    19.455] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'A4TECH USB Device'

[    19.455] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: always reports core events

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found relative axes

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found absolute axes

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found x and y absolute axes

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found keys

[    19.455] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Configuring as mouse

[    19.455] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.455] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Adding scrollwheel support

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    19.455] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input4/event4"

[    19.455] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4TECH USB Device" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    19.455] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.455] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.455] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    19.455] (EE) A4TECH USB Device: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    19.455] (WW) A4TECH USB Device: found 37 axes, limiting to 36.

[    19.455] (II) A4TECH USB Device: initialized for absolute axes.

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    19.455] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/input/event5)

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    19.455] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'A4TECH USB Device'

[    19.455] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: always reports core events

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found relative axes

[    19.455] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found x and y relative axes

[    19.455] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Configuring as mouse

[    19.455] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Adding scrollwheel support

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    19.455] (**) A4TECH USB Device: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    19.455] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1/input/input5/event5"

[    19.455] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4TECH USB Device" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    19.456] (II) A4TECH USB Device: initialized for relative axes.

[    19.456] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    19.456] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    19.456] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    19.456] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    19.456] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    19.456] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    27.408] (II) Power Button: Close

[    27.408] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    27.408] (II) Unloading evdev

[    27.440] (II) Power Button: Close

[    27.440] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    27.440] (II) Unloading evdev

[    27.472] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Close

[    27.472] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    27.472] (II) Unloading evdev

[    27.504] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Close

[    27.504] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    27.504] (II) Unloading evdev

[    27.536] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Close

[    27.536] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    27.536] (II) Unloading evdev

[    27.568] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Close

[    27.568] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    27.568] (II) Unloading evdev

[    27.725] 1 XSELINUXs still allocated at reset

[    27.725] SCREEN: 0 objects of 288 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] COLORMAP: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] DEVICE: 0 objects of 96 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] CLIENT: 0 objects of 112 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] WINDOW: 0 objects of 80 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] PIXMAP: 1 objects of 112 bytes = 112 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] GC: 0 objects of 80 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] CURSOR_BITS: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] TOTAL: 1 objects, 112 bytes, 0 allocs

[    27.725] 1 PIXMAPs still allocated at reset

[    27.725] PIXMAP: 1 objects of 112 bytes = 112 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] GC: 0 objects of 80 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] CURSOR_BITS: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    27.725] TOTAL: 1 objects, 112 bytes, 0 allocs

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    27.728] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    27.731] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    27.835] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    27.835] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    27.835] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    27.835] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    27.835] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

[    27.835] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.835]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    27.835]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    27.835] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    27.835] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    27.835] (==) RandR enabled

[    27.835] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    27.916] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    27.916] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    27.916] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    27.916] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    27.916] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    27.916] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    27.916] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    27.916] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    27.916] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    27.916] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    27.916] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    27.916] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    27.916] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    27.916] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    27.928] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    27.928] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    27.928] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    27.928] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    27.928] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    27.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    27.928] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    27.928] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    27.928] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    27.928] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    27.928] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    27.928] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    27.928] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard'

[    27.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: always reports core events

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    27.928] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found keys

[    27.928] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    27.928] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    27.928] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    27.928] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard'

[    27.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: always reports core events

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    27.928] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    27.928] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    27.928] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found relative axes

[    27.928] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found absolute axes

[    27.928] (--) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Found keys

[    27.928] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

[    27.928] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    27.928] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: Adding scrollwheel support

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    27.928] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    27.928] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.1/input/input3/event3"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    27.928] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    27.928] (EE) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    27.929] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: initialized for absolute axes.

[    27.929] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    27.929] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    27.929] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    27.929] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    27.929] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/input/event4)

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "keyboards-all"

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    27.929] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'A4TECH USB Device'

[    27.929] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: always reports core events

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found relative axes

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found absolute axes

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found x and y absolute axes

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found keys

[    27.929] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Configuring as mouse

[    27.929] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Configuring as keyboard

[    27.929] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Adding scrollwheel support

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    27.929] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input4/event4"

[    27.929] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    27.929] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    27.929] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    27.929] (EE) A4TECH USB Device: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    27.929] (WW) A4TECH USB Device: found 37 axes, limiting to 36.

[    27.929] (II) A4TECH USB Device: initialized for absolute axes.

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    27.929] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/input/event5)

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    27.929] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'A4TECH USB Device'

[    27.929] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: always reports core events

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found relative axes

[    27.929] (--) A4TECH USB Device: Found x and y relative axes

[    27.929] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Configuring as mouse

[    27.929] (II) A4TECH USB Device: Adding scrollwheel support

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    27.929] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1/input/input5/event5"

[    27.929] (II) A4TECH USB Device: initialized for relative axes.

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    27.929] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    27.930] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    27.930] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

----------

